# Regular velocidad de cinta de correr



## antoniocg (Ene 21, 2020)

La cuestión es que lleva una placa que adjunto que no es posible reparar. Entonces, he probado de mil maneras y sin tener ni idea de electrónica o electricidad me dio por probar con una batería y el motor funcionaba correctamente.

Al enchufarla a través de un regulador de corriente salta el plomo que indico. Como la placa ya es antigua y no tiene reparación (la he llevado a tienda) me vale una placa más que la propia cinta...

La penultima foto es con el regulador de velocidad y así salta el plomo que pongo de última foto...no sé que hacer y me haría ilusión arreglarla la verdad

¿Que tengo que ponerle para enchufar el motor directamente a corriente alterna e ir regulando la velocidad? Mi idea es ponerle una ruedecita para ir de menos a mas o algo así.








						New video by A C
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				




Adjunto un enlace con el vídeo del motor funcionando conectado a batería por si es de utilidad...


----------



## DJ T3 (Ene 21, 2020)

Esos motores no son de corriente alterna, son de corriente continua segun entiendo, y ese regulador es para alterna.

Esa termica (termomagnetica) es de 10 A, que mas conectas ahi?

Sin conocimientos avanzados de electronica se te va a complicar realizar algun proyecto


----------



## antoniocg (Ene 21, 2020)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Esos motores no son de corriente alterna, son de corriente continua segun entiendo, y ese regulador es para alterna.
> 
> Esa termica (termomagnetica) es de 10 A, que mas conectas ahi?
> 
> Sin conocimientos avanzados de electronica se te va a complicar realizar algun proyecto



primero, muchas gracias por la respuesta.

el termico o como se llame va los enchufes, hoy he hecho algo y a empezado a echar humo...me estare quieto. ¿en amazon habra algun motir que funcione con alterna y un regulador?
esto es lo que he probado hoy


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 21, 2020)

*Edito* , es un motor universal de carbones , debería andar con el dimmer , el tema es por que tiene 3 cables . . .  , podrias desarmar motor para relevar eso ?

P.D.: El cable verde es de tierra ?


----------



## antoniocg (Ene 21, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *Edito* , es un motor universal de carbones , debería andar con el dimmer , el tema es por que tiene 3 cables . . .  , podrias desarmar motor para relevar eso ?
> 
> P.D.: El cable verde es de tierra ?


efectivamente, es tierra.

con bateria de taladro gira pero ya ae ve que no tiene fuerza. si existiese algo para transformar la alterna a continua y regular la velocidad para mi seria la gloria...compro todo en Amazon la verdad pero por mas que miro no encuentro solucion y me da que tiene que ser facil


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 21, 2020)

Entre el dimmer y en motor poné un puente rectificador de potencia *(Kbpc 5010 - 1000V 50A)* a ver si mejora . . .


----------



## antoniocg (Ene 21, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Entre el dimmer y en motor poné un puente rectificador de potencia *(Kbpc 5010 - 1000V 50A)* a ver si mejora . . .



Muy bien, eso hare, miraré como se conecta. Por cierto, el motor echo humo al conectarlo esta tarde pero esta como una rosa, lo volví a conectar a una batería y giraba sin problema. Ya no sé si es mejor buscar uno que pueda enchufar directamente o donde los hay.

Por cierto, en una tienda de electrónica si les digo, quiero conectar este motor directamente a la corriente de casa y regular con algo la velocidad, ¿tendran algun kit que pueda instalar yo? Gracias por todo!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 21, 2020)

antoniocg dijo:


> ...Entonces, he probado de mil maneras y sin tener ni idea de electrónica o electricidad...





antoniocg dijo:


> Por cierto, en una tienda de electrónica si les digo, quiero conectar este motor directamente a la corriente de casa y regular con algo la velocidad, ¿tendran algun kit que pueda instalar yo?


Por que no buscas a un técnico capacitado que te resuelva el problema??
Le pagas lo que corresponda y te dedicas a usar la cinta para ejercitarte y ser feliz....

Esto ya lo hemos comentado muchas veces, pero no podes operar un cerebro si no sos neurocirujano....sin importar si tienes cuchillos, agujas e hilo en tu casa...


----------



## capitanp (Ene 21, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Por que no buscas a un técnico capacitado que te resuelva el problema??
> Le pagas lo que corresponda y te dedicas a usar la cinta para ejercitarte y ser feliz....
> 
> Esto ya lo hemos comentado muchas veces, pero no podes operar un cerebro si no sos neurocirujano....sin importar si tienes cuchillos, agujas e hilo en tu casa...





🐭


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 21, 2020)

capitanp dijo:


> 🐭


Seeee...ya lo sé...


----------



## antoniocg (Ene 22, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Por que no buscas a un técnico capacitado que te resuelva el problema??
> Le pagas lo que corresponda y te dedicas a usar la cinta para ejercitarte y ser feliz....
> 
> Esto ya lo hemos comentado muchas veces, pero no podes operar un cerebro si no sos neurocirujano....sin importar si tienes cuchillos, agujas e hilo en tu casa...



En un pueblo perdido de la mano de Dios no te creas que hay personal cualificado, aparte de vacas. ¿Por qué te crees que compro todo en Amazon? No hay ni tiendas aquí...

Siento los incovenientes, si hubiese un técnico le pagaría de buen gusto, pero alguien que se despace más de 50 km sólo por venir...ya me costará más que la cinta y quería ver si soy capaz de repararla.

Un saludo y lo intentaré con el puente rectificador, si no va, ya aparco el intento entonces. Gracias a todos...


----------



## jesus4350 (Mar 24, 2020)

Hola amigo, conseguiste reparar la cinta ?


----------



## jack35 (Mar 24, 2020)

Hola *antoniocg*
yo creo que lo que puede ayudarte y sacarte de ese problema es de instalar un driver de corriente continua DC-Driver de 220VAC de entrada y 180VDC de salida. como el ejemplo que te envío, ahi esta la manera de conectarlo, hay varias marcas pero la que mas me parece a mi por robusteza y precio es la de la marca Argon Electronic Devices, que son los mas robustos y vienen protegidos en todo (V,I,EMI).
Pero en donde vives si hay muchas vacas pues entonces tal vez encuentres uno de esos, que los utilizan para mover la leche en los recipientes antes de que llegue el camión recolector y tal vez te pueda salir mas barato, si alguien tiene uno que le sobre, Mucha suerte con tu proyecto y ten cuidado las soluciones milagrosas que te harán gastar dinero y no te resolverán nada. bye. si deseas mas información me escribes que me dará mucho gusto ayudarte en lo que pueda.


----------

